
Dear Dawn: How a Nasa robot messed up our science fiction, “The Expanse” - SCAQTony
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/02/dear-dawn-james-sa-corey-pays-tribute-nasa-ceres-mission/
======
gyaniv
Very interesting piece on the significance and impact of science to future and
present science fiction writers and creators.

------
shambolicfroli
National Geographic autoplays video, to troll its readers.

~~~
SCAQTony
The EFF ad blocker "Privacy Badger" blocks stuff like that.

